# may pingdadaan kba ngaun



## Sunny122

Hello 

I need some help translating some tagalog text into english.
I tried to translate them through google and some other dictionaries but some words are shortforms.
"May pingdadaan kba ngaun pagkaopen ko ng titter puro mga tweers mo nabbsa ko"

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## mataripis

May suliranin ka ba ngayon?


----------



## epistolario

Are you having some personal problems today? When I open your Twitter page, all I can read are your tweets.


----------

